

Pricenoia shuts down - horaci
http://pricenoia.tumblr.com/post/96524879555/pricenoia-shuts-down

======
horaci
This is how it looked back in 2005:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20050110075119/http://www.pricen...](https://web.archive.org/web/20050110075119/http://www.pricenoia.com/comp/B0002I9AGK/0/index.html)

